# I want to build a PC!!!



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

So the time is approaching and I need to get a new system. I have decided that I want to build my own machine this time around and I am looking for some advice. Could anyone point me out to some good references on the basic steps on putting together a mid-range system these days? I have never done this before so this will be a learning experience for me. I am planning on gathering the components over the course of the next few months and eventually getting it all together. 

as for hardware recommendations, i am a PC gamer, so my hardware i purchase will have to accomodate that. 

and just to prove i am not totally lazy... i searched google for this information and found lots of OLD 'how-to's'.

thanks in advance!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Need a monitor? Keyboard and Mouse? What is your price range?


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> Need a monitor? Keyboard and Mouse? What is your price range?


I do not need a monitor, a keyboard, or a mouse at this time. Ill just bring that stuff over from the old system when the time comes. I really dont have a exact price range that I want to spend in (obviously not RIDICULOUSLY high), but I am planning on gathering components over time.

Let me put it this way, I want a good system that will play the most recent PC games without a problem.

I found a pretty good website, www.mysuperpc.com, that kinda steps thru the process of researching componants and putting them together...

I have an ATI Radeon 9800 Pro that I am contemplating brining over to the new system, or at least trying it out to start .


----------



## SolidSnake85 (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't you just do that at microsoft?


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

SolidSnake85 said:


> Can't you just do that at microsoft?


I wish I knew what you were talking about... is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

At a loss myself as to what Solid is talking about...

That 9800 card is nice allright, but if you build a nice 939 system that card could very fast become your bottle neck.

I'll point you a little, we'll see if we are going in the right direction for you.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131569
great motherboard, great brand. 939 socket with PCIe16x.

http://www.abspc.com/app/search.asp?sp-q=19-103-533&refer=pricewatch
AMD64 3500 Venice core.

Thats about $300 dollars, but those are the first two parts. You can of course scale up or down the price for performance, you can save $50 by going with a AMD 3200.

If you go with that Mobo you will have to buy a PCI express graphics card.


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

YES! That MoBo and processor look good to me... relatively affordable too!!! The only question I have is does the MoBo have a soundcard integrated? I didnt see mention of audio in the system specs...

So I guess the next step is case/power/cooling.... any recommendations?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

It has Realtek ALC850 integrated sound, 8 channels and is 7.1 surround sound capable.

Next would be video card, and hard drives.
How much real estate do you need, how much performance do you need?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102622&CMP=OTC-pr1c3watch&ATT=Video+Cards
this card is a nice starter. 
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ati_radeon_x1600_xt_x1300_pro/page6.asp
for the benchmarks
Not bad at all for a $100 video card.


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, in my current system I have a Radeon 9800 Pro that I was going to put n the new system and just test out the performance and go from there... Im also leaning toward nVIDIA cards if I do decide to upgrade.

as for hard drive, i have a 100 GB Maxtor currently... I was planning on brining that over to the new system as well... at least to start, like the video card...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well with the motherboard I showed you its PCIexpress, so the AGP card won't work.

Sure bring your old hard drive over, do you have Win install disk? Need a new code?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Be sure to start with a power supply that will support everything...Probably 450 to 500
watts....


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, wanted to see what all he bought first to see he if he needed the dual 12v line.


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

About the video card...

I figured that I would need a different one as soon as I made the post becuase of the socket... I guess thats an amateur mistake!

I am debating on buying a higher end video card... any recommendations?

Also, my previous system was from dell... I guess I am a little confused on if I need to purchase a new XP code ot not if I just transfer the HD over. But now that I think about it, will I have to do a HD format before I transfer the HD over? I guess I would want drivers and such from old hardware to be on the disk...

Euc34

PS. By the way, I really do appreciate everyones help here... I've said it before, Tech Support Guy was a pretty good find for a Google search on cpu help forums!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for TSG compliment, I like it here!

Anyway, did you check out the benchmarks for that graphics card I posted, it scores just under some of the expensive cards.

And yes, you'll need to reinstall the OS, so you'll want a XP disk and code, the disk that came with your Dell is either a recovery disk or a Dell Install disk
http://royaldiscount.com/wixppr.htm...&ovcrn=Microsoft+Windows+XP+Pro+x64&ovtac=PPC

I would say get the Win XP x64, or you can get the old XP pro. In either case make sure you get the disk and a product key.


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the difference between the XP Pro and XP x64? Is all hardware compatible with x64?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Is all hardware compatible with x64, no. But not all hardware is compatible with the AMD 64.

You just have to check the hardware your buying for 64bit compatibilty, most of your hardware should have it. Maybe not your printer, but in time it should.

The difference between XP pro and XP x64 is that XP x64 is built for 64 bit CPU systems, and is backwards compatible with most 32 bit applications. It will also take full advantage of having a 64bit processor unlike XP pro.


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok so i will go with the xp x64! 

ok so, i plan on going with stuff we have talked about on this thread... whats the next step?

also, i can bring along ethernet card from old system over as well right?


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

yes your nic should work just fine


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well what do you need from a case, the basics? Or something a little more fancy. Two areas we don't want to skimp are cooling and PSU.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So somewhere along the lines of
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817153026
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103937
for the power supply, both are good brands with the dual 12v line.

The antec is a slightly better choice.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

loserOlimbs said:


> So somewhere along the lines of
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817153026
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103937
> ...


Loser, what's that dual 12v line for? Is that just for additional power to the video card?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Not sure if this will help.
http://www.certtalk.com/column_comments.php?showarticle=32

But looks like power supply's are changing.....


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Actually a very good link!

the Dual 12v also means that you can get more power with less amps, you keep heat and wear down in the PSU, and increase the watts output needed to run the PCI express.

A common theme with CPIe16x systems is that someone will buy a 450w PSU and get alot of powersupply issues,

All things considered, this is the PSU he should really get, or something similiar.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817153024

On the two earlier boards I didn't count the Pins... I was at work and in a hurry!


----------



## Euclid34 (Feb 13, 2005)

loserOlimbs said:


> Actually a very good link!
> 
> the Dual 12v also means that you can get more power with less amps, you keep heat and wear down in the PSU, and increase the watts output needed to run the PCI express.
> 
> ...


Whew, I was not expecting to spend over $100 on the PSU, but I do understnad in it being a critical componant!

As for the case, Im not looking for anything too fancy, but something a little more lively than the old beige rectangle boxes! I have read else where about the Antec cases being very reliable....any thoughts?

PS. Loser - could you please explain your comoment on counting the pins and PSU?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

That motherboard takes the 24 pin PSU, the original PSUs I linked were 20 + 4 pin, not quite the same.

For the case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Showi...er+Metal+ATX+Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+-+Retail
nice little cheap case.
OR
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811124075

Brand doesn't matter much, very few things can go wrong with a case, mostly the buttons. So if you find one you like look at the features, see what it is you want and need, and go from there.


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

Stop! Dont mess with the X64 (yet). Your Win32 apps (most games) will not work, and the OS is still in development stages. As for your rig. Get what I have (look below).  I am a hard core gamer, this rig will give you what you want. As far as your Reidon Card, leave it in your old PC, and get the PCI express slot on your motherboard, this is replacing the AGP. Not a necessaity right now, but when video memory reaches in the Ghz neighborhood, I dont see AGP being around. And yes you definately need a VERY good PSU to support that AMD64. At first your memory will not be what you want, since my 4 giga sticks cost twice or three times that I paid for my rig. LOL But you will want a 4 GIG capacity, so eventually you will be loaded with memory. RAM, virtual memory, and video memory are vital for gaming. For latest games, you will need a 256MB video card (PCI express dont forget) unfortunately this will cost more than your mobo, PSU, and CPU put together. And lastly, when you buy, get it in a combo. I got my mobo, AMD64 and 1gig of RAM for just under $300.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, Microsoft at least says 32bit apps should run okay, drivers are the problem.

Microsoft says alot of things though,
At worst download and run the Trial, see if your favorite programs will run
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/default.mspx


----------

